# Where to find manpower?



## ChasPainter (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi guys!
I have a good question for you 

*Where do you usually find manpower?*
We tried Craigslist, car magnets and word of mouth but these methods do not provide a stable source of manpower. Any other ideas?

Thank you for any help in advance!
P.S.- we work in SC, Charleston area (maybe you know a local source of manpower :wink: ).


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

What is manpower? That may be a whole spectrum in construction. If you are talking skilled painter/journeyman level none of the above will yield any results only headaches or heartaches.


----------



## ChasPainter (Mar 1, 2017)

By manpower I mean skilled/experienced painters.

Could you advise something?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Let your local paint stores know you need good experienced help. We actually found 1 keeper from craigslist but went through 100 or more interviews and about a dozen hires that lasted a day to a week. Our 1 keeper moved to Woosta (Worcester) and it's about 2 hours from here.


----------



## ChasPainter (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh, I forgot to mention - we did this as well. But traffic is too slow.. Actually we may need about 5 more new guys if win a new job.

So from the one hand we do want new jobs, but from the other - we are afraid of not enough manpower and no good source.. Please advise.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Vulture from your competition or find non-experienced and train them. If you have not figured this out yet, there is a serious lack of construction related employees across the country, especially experienced. There is no go-to place for finding these type of employees.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Like Mike said, poach someone from another company.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Try the local dope house or bar?

Just kidding. It's a nightmare finding quality help. Sometimes ya just gotta cycle em through to find a handful of good guys.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

When I am looking for jobs with paint contractors I head to Ben Moore paint store, Miller, and ask if they know about any quality companies looking for help. The psint store will recommend a company or two that fit my style and standards. They tend to match up painters looking for work, with companies that are looking for that style of person/painter. 
Likewise when clients go into paint stores looking for a good contractor... the paint store matches up their needs and scope of work with the appropriate few companies...

Oh yeah, forgot to ask... Did you try Painttalk.com yet? There may be a few there.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

ChasPainter said:


> Hi guys!
> I have a good question for you
> 
> *Where do you usually find manpower?*
> ...


Just occurred to me, you're looking for five guys? Just find Vylum on here and see if he's available, it's said that he's worth at least 5 guys alone.


----------



## ChasPainter (Mar 1, 2017)

> Like Mike said, poach someone from another company.


Never tried this method.. do you visit job-sites looking for painters and talk to them?

How can I send a message to *Vylum*? Don't see a button...



> Did you try Painttalk.com yet? There may be a few there.


Do you mean publish an add here? It doesn't hurt to try but I'm not sure about the right place, please advise.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

ridesarize said:


> Just occurred to me, you're looking for five guys? Just find Vylum on here and see if he's available, it's said that he's worth at least 5 guys alone.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_clap::vs_clap:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

ChasPainter said:


> Never tried this method.. do you visit job-sites looking for painters and talk to them?
> 
> How can I send a message to *Vylum*? Don't see a button...
> 
> Do you mean publish an add here? It doesn't hurt to try but I'm not sure about the right place, please advise.


100% sure those guys were just kidding.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ChasPainter said:


> Hi guys!
> I have a good question for you
> 
> *Where do you usually find manpower?*
> ...


Did anyone suggest the Unemployment Office? They usually have active programs for job searches and welcome employers to post hiring notices.


----------



## ChasPainter (Mar 1, 2017)

*CApainter*, that's a nice idea! Did you ever get a guy from them? Asking as I'm not sure they have painters' courses/vacations.. or maybe they call it in another way?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ChasPainter said:


> *CApainter*, that's a nice idea! Did you ever get a guy from them? Asking as I'm not sure they have painters' courses/vacations.. or maybe they call it in another way?


As an employee, I have gone to the unenjoyment office a few times over the years. The last time I went, about seventeen years ago, the job counselors helped me apply for a painting job with a government agency. I ended up turning it down for another job that came up simultaneously. I was actually employed at the time, but figured it was worth a look during the slow season of painting.

There are a lot of professional tradesmen going to unemployment. I saw jobs posted all over the place. They also have computer workstations, interview workshops, and resume writing guidance.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> As an employee, I have gone to the unenjoyment office a few times over the years. The last time I went, about seventeen years ago


Exact same here. Just before I became a painter and just after I left behind my job in the prison/parole system. When I went, I had a very nice lady help me file my claim. However, she then told me I was going to be part of a pilot program.

The 'intensive supervision project'.

I had to go meet with this guy every week that was probably one of the nastiest people I've ever met. He was ruthless. It was just about as bad as some of the worst parole officer/parolee interviews I'd ever been part of.

One thing I'm happy about being a OMS painter is that I have no unenjoyment (I love that name!) insurance to worry about. I'll never have to deal with those people ever again. That being said, it does provide some enthusiasm to keep grinding away finding work because I still get hungry.


----------



## ChasPainter (Mar 1, 2017)

We'll try unemployment offices, thanks!

BTW, are there any painters' courses exist or not? If yes, how do they call it (to search in google)?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

I realize this thread is kinda old but for some reason I been having PT withdrawals lately lol.

ChasPainter,

Painters tend to kinda run in cliques. The good ones know some other good ones and the crappy ones tend to associate with others of similar ilk.

The good ones IME also tend to get paid a LOT more than whatever people consider to be the "going rate". An advertisement (anywhere) that offers "competitive pay" is not likely to attract much attention. Basically that means you'll pay the same as what they are getting now. On the other hand, if you advertise "top level pay" or "industry leading pay/benefits" you'll likely generate some activity.

Then from there you just gotta try them out and see how they are. If they're decent keep em if they're not then don't. Have them sign a paper that says how long their "trial" period is. Then give them an honest evaluation and tell them their strengths and weaknesses. Maybe do another trial period and see how it goes.

We have done "trials" anywhere from 2 weeks to 6 months.

Circling back, if you advertise industry leading pay, then do it! With inflation the last 10 years especially, real wages have taken a severe beating! Most painters IMHO need a 50% raise to have the same leftover money as they did in 2000. Sadly, wages rarely keep up with inflation but I for one am doing my damndest to catch up.

Ask yourself, what would you need to get paid to work for yourself? I know what I would need, and that's what the top guys get paid. Benefits such as work vehicles help too. They "feel like" pay to the employee, yet are a decent deduction for you!

I know guys who actually pay really well, and it seems like whenever they need help, the best of the best magically show up. What it is really, is there employees almost always "know a few guys".


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Some good advice already given. Only thing I'll add is don't forget about WomanPower.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

A lot of companies offer bonuses to employees if they hire someone they refer to the company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

If it's just strong backs you need and you've got a college campus nearby, get in touch with their career center. Much less paperwork than the unemployment office and you'll only have to deal with hungover painters on Monday rather than 5 days a week with career slingers.


----------



## ChasPainter (Mar 1, 2017)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> If it's just strong backs you need and you've got a college campus nearby, get in touch with their career center. Much less paperwork than the unemployment office and you'll only have to deal with hungover painters on Monday rather than 5 days a week with career slingers.


Nice idea, thanks!
But don't they need to be in a college (studying) while I need them at jobsites?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ChasPainter said:


> We'll try unemployment offices, thanks!
> 
> BTW, are there any painters' courses exist or not? If yes, how do they call it (to search in google)?


SSPC has some online painting courses that cover a lot of coatings and failures. You may find some basic painting vocational classes but I'm not certain how many there are outside of local unions.

Did you have any luck at the UE office?


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

ChasPainter said:


> Nice idea, thanks!
> But don't they need to be in a college (studying) while I need them at jobsites?


Definitely not 9-5 employees, but if you're willing to juggle scheduling and adjust things on site accordingly, you can get good labor.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Some good advice already given. Only thing I'll add is don't forget about WomanPower.


Thanks Stelzer....
One thing I know for sure (and I'm NOT saying this doesn't apply to the men folk) is that female customers tend to be a bit more relaxed and appreciate a female worker in their homes. It's a "nest" thing... unfortunately, there just aren't a lot of women in this trade. And especially not a lot of us that work independently from our husbands....kind of a bummer. Maybe I should start a class/small school and get out of the bucket that way!lol hey--that might not be a bad idea! And those of you looking for workers can sub them from me...boy, reading that makes me question whether or not that might be like prosti...oh, nevermind. Maybe not a good idea after all.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingbydomenic (Sep 13, 2017)

there are online many of sites available where you can contact for manpower. you can search on Indeed, Locanto hope you will find manpower as your requirements.


----------



## paintingbydomenic (Sep 13, 2017)

you can search on indeed.com here you will get resources also you can contact with local manpower provide they will help you to get services.


----------



## Rymul (Oct 7, 2017)

Sounds like some great ideas...Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## Jtyne88 (Mar 28, 2018)

Still looking for a painter in Charleston?


----------

